# baron nibs



## sparhawk (Apr 15, 2008)

Have any of you bought the replacement nibs from a.s. for the baron? I was wanting to try some things with the nib sections and grip but when i looked at the picture on a.s. the nib section looks like it is minus the grip part. Just the feed section and nib.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is without the metal sleeve.


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't bought one, but you are correct.  The section is not included.  All you need to do is unscrew the old nib and screw in the new one.

jeff


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 15, 2008)

If you wanted to modify some nib jackets for the Baron, I would order either the BHW-706, BHW-707, BHW-708, which are also shown on the A/S page.  

I am not constrained by the kit female threaded part so make the entire housing including new threads but you can do something similar and still use your stock male threads.  I have a photo in my album that shows one way that I modify my nib holders, it might give you some ideas.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Tools and ideas&mid=3891&cid=5052


----------



## BrentK (Apr 15, 2008)

Get in touch with DCBluesman here on the forum. I have ordered nibs from him. He is very informative when it comes to fountain pens he helped me alot and his products are second to none.


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Tex ,that was what i was thinking about but didnt want to screw up a pen doin it and then not be able to replace it if the nib kit was different. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, are we saying that threads on this part 





 on the baron and the CSU item are the same?


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> Ok, are we saying that threads on this part
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know about the small threads on the feed housing since I have never purchased a Baron fountain pen to compare.  The threads on the outer jacket are the same though... OR at least close enough that the Craft Supply nib holders thread nicely into a Baron lower body.  

I have modified the jackets of several $4.50 replacement holders from Craft Supply and they thread right onto a Baron body.  I would bet that one could take the replacement holders A/S sells, that I mentioned in an earlier post, and screw them right into Jr Gent bodies as well!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, they share the same threading.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 16, 2008)

Lou, are you saying yes to my question or confirming Georges statments.  Still confused.

Chuckie


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 16, 2008)

You can take the black plastic housing pictured, including the feed and nib if desired, from a Baron and put it in the metal section for the Jr. Gent II and vice versa.  The parts are slightly different, but the threading is the same.  More clear?


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> You can take the black plastic housing pictured, including the feed and nib if desired, from a Baron and put it in the metal section for the Jr. Gent II and vice versa.  The parts are slightly different, but the threading is the same.  More clear?



Yes, very clear and greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------

